# Chronic scrathcing, ripping up own ears, giant wound



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

My poor agouti has had some bad problems with itching. One time previously she was ripping up her ears to blood. I changed the bedding type fed her bread and oatmeal until she stopped. She has also always been rather sneezy, but that was less concerning- I attribute it more to the old bedding type.

She is now at it again and there are blood splatters all over her hospital bin from scratching! She has a giant round wound on her shoulder as well as a looong scratch on her head from another mouse. These initially got there when I was away and a friend was caring for them. When I got back, I removed her from the attacker's cage and the cuts were scabbed nicely. I put her with some gentler cagemates and they maybe "cleaned" the scab off. Now she is scratching her shoulder wound open day after day (it has been a couple days since I noticed it) and she is also scratching her ears to shreds.

I have been trying to apply Neosporin to the shoulder once a day, but it seems to just make her want to "clean" the wound more and she makes it much worse. Her Isolation/hospital bin is lined with paper towel and toilet paper, which I clean daily. On top of this giant wound, I recently noticed she is pregnant! I am so afraid for her little life- she is my special friend. and now I am afraid for her pups' life. She is just starting to look round. I hope to help her heal before she has to deal with babies. There's a chance that There is another pregnant doe that I can put her babies with, though i don't have a chance to look at the other doe now.

thefunmouse.com says to have Cortaid on hand for allergies like this- does anyone know the dosage?


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

I will also try to have some kitten milk replacer on hand, just in case the mother or the pups need it. Any additional advice on that? 
thanks.


----------



## bellamousey (Dec 18, 2014)

Have you checked her for mites?


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

the other mice she has been living with long term have never shown any sign of anything like allergies or itching. Aren't mites contagious? how would you check for non-visible mites? also, what at-home treatment should I provide If she has them?

my first reaction is that she is irritated from the bite wounds from the other mouse and so was itching at it, and while she was at it also itched her ears up. But the thing with her ears is a reoccurring issue. I just starting putting cortisol cream on her ears and I got some Neosporin with pain killer for her shoulder so maybe she won't clean it off as much.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

In the same way that some dogs/cats show more of a reaction to fleas than others, some mice react badly to a mite infestation while others don't appear to be affected. Once the mouse has scratched itself and abraded the surface of its skin, that sometimes provides the ideal environment for a fungal infection which causes the mouse to scratch even more. As you can tell, I've experienced this in quite a few mice now and also caught the fungal infection (type of ringworm) myself too. I've had the best success by treating initially with Terbinafine cream for the fungal infection and then when the skin is less raw, treating for mites with Ivermectin. Once a mouse has started scratching to this extent though it's very difficult to get them to stop and I don't know how safe it would be to treat a pregnant animal.


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

has anyone noticed a strong genetic connection with chronic ear itching?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I haven't personally noticed but I have culled the occasional one that I've had.I have dogs that suffer badly with itching.I use hibiscrub on their paws and wrinkles and a product called ZYMOX for the ears which contains a natural enzyme and 1 % Hydrocortisone.Might be worth considering in chronic mouse cases,both available online through Amazon.


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

what are some different ways to help her stop scratching at her itches. The creams will only help her heal if she lets them, which she isn't . Is there some special bedding or maybe I could rinse her and blow dry her? I just don't know. It will probably get better with just the Neosporin cortisone and time, but I wish I could do something immediately. Apparently though, the itches are bad like the plague here and there isn't much except treat the cause and hope the symptoms leave too.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you could try cortavance spray for instant relief.I expect steroids are the only solution but the use of those has it's own set of problems.


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

well she looks better, wound wise, though is still on her way to healing those wounds completely. It is most likely mites, as you mentioned. I think my rats may have gotten it but not sure. and I am not setting foot in my breeding room until the itching clears up. So i'll be throwing some Daitomatious earth around my tanks, bedding, entire room, other pets. and also in my breeding room just in case. It seems safer and easier than ivermectin. I feel so terrible that this happened, but I think I can fix it. wish me luck! thanks for your answers.


----------

